# Premier vs TS4K



## GailW (Jun 9, 2021)

I recently switched cable providers. I have a TiVo Premier that I was formerly using with a cable card from the old provider (Comcast). New provider (RCN) no longer provides cable cards so they gave me a Tivo Stream 4K. I liked a number of things about the Premier better - are they available with the TS4K somehow?

In particular, with the Premier, the fast forward would update the screen so you could get a sense of where in the show you were moving to as it was fast forwarding. The TS4K doesn't update the screen until you stop fast forwarding. Also, for some shows, I could press the "D" button on the Premier's remote during commercials and it would advance past all the commercials to when the show started up again. 

The To-Do List on the TS4K is quite inferior. On the Premier it would just list what it was actually going to record, by date. On the TS4K it shows you the list of all shows you have a One Pass for and you have to click on each one to even see what the next airing of that show is - even if the next airing is a rerun that it isn't even going to record. It makes it very hard to tell what it is REALLY going to be recording. Why did they change the functionality of the To-Do List display?

And if I'm watching a recorded show and put it on Pause to do something else, after just a few minutes it goes back to the Home screen. Why?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

The TS4k has ZERO to do with the Tivo DVR. It is an android streaming stick just like the chromecast with Google TV but with Tivo's Stream app. It is all about streaming apps. And I'm guessing RCN has an app like xfinity does. That app also has zero to do with Tivo's dvr. It's RCN's interface.

Power Your Entertainment Experience With Android TV™ | RCN

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

The only thing comparable to Comcast is their Flex 4K.


----------



## GailW (Jun 9, 2021)

dbpaddler said:


> The TS4k has ZERO to do with the Tivo DVR. It is an android streaming stick just like the chromecast with Google TV but with Tivo's Stream app. It is all about streaming apps. And I'm guessing RCN has an app like xfinity does. That app also has zero to do with Tivo's dvr. It's RCN's interface.
> 
> Power Your Entertainment Experience With Android TV™ | RCN
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Thank you. That makes sense. I think I was confused by the fact that the user interface for the TS4K was quite similar to the one for the TiVo Premier. I wonder if that UI was developed by TiVo or by RCN. So which company would I attempt to make suggestions to about making the UI better on the TS4K especially for the To Do List?


----------



## Jacopo (Jun 9, 2021)

I don't think the user base for the 4K streamer is strong enough that anyone with Tivo would worry about making big changes. They are barely hanging on as it is.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

GailW said:


> Thank you. That makes sense. I think I was confused by the fact that the user interface for the TS4K was quite similar to the one for the TiVo Premier. I wonder if that UI was developed by TiVo or by RCN. So which company would I attempt to make suggestions to about making the UI better on the TS4K especially for the To Do List?


I would imagine it's RCN and their app. The ts4k is just an android streamer with Tivo's Stream Home app that tries to aggregate info like Google does with its Google TV Home screen. The RCN app is just that, an app that accesses its guide, dvr and such. The DVR and app has zero to do with Tivo from what I could tell.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## GailW (Jun 9, 2021)

Jacopo said:


> I don't think the user base for the 4K streamer is strong enough that anyone with Tivo would worry about making big changes. They are barely hanging on as it is.


Thanks for your thoughts. I just wish they had made features that the TS4K has that other TiVo's have more similar. Especially the way the To Do List works. It's close to useless on the TS4K.


----------



## Jacopo (Jun 9, 2021)

It's a shame it can't integrate with Tivo DVRs in some form or fashion.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Jacopo said:


> It's a shame it can't integrate with Tivo DVRs in some form or fashion.


This is a move into another area, integration would increase the price, making it less competitive. They will take it from being a streaming device soley for the Android Platform to a device that is attractive only to a much smaller subset of people., primarily people that own TiVo DVR's.


----------

